# which is your most active betta?



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

i have noticed lately that my 2 CT have been the most active when they see me nearby. my other 3 are longtail types, they're pretty active but their tails to make them a bit less speedy. the CTs are small (tail lengths included) young and a set of speedsters. does anyone have certain betta which are more active than others?


----------



## Bethydan (Mar 22, 2012)

Mine are all pretty equally matched. But I will say that my newest one (a CT in the QT) is a bit faster and more energetic than the others. Which is odd, considering he's infested with parasites.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

My newest/youngest with the shortest tails are always the most active with my 2 year old DBTHM being to as active


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I'd have to say my girl, Maja. Shame that she's in the smallest tank. -sigh-


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

I would say my new Plakat boy, swims all day, all the time.

I think my Super Delta would like to swim but his fins make it a drag for him to swim a lot, he gets tired after swimming for awhile and decides to stay still, or lay on the heater.


----------



## upsideduck (Mar 8, 2012)

My most active are my veil tails. Some of them have huge, long tails but they're much more active than my crowntails.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

all of them. :B except Lulu. but she's getting up there in age. shockingly, i only see my rosetail, Todd, stay still at night. o.0 so...

but, generally, they're all pretty active. :V


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Read the title as "attractive" instead of active LOL!
Right know?? My juvies hehe... they sure can mooooove!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Lol I can't choose between my 3 halfmoon females, if I really really had to I would probably say indigo, simply because my other girls can be a bit mean to her, I might take her out and put her in a tank on her own...


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

I only have two bettas but of the two my crowntail, Echo is definately the most active. The second he sees you move he's all up at the front of the tank wiggling his little socks (er, fins) off.

I swear he's the fishy equivilant to our male cat, Skatty. Skatty is... skatty. Skittish. Crazy. Hyper.

But yes. Echo my CT is definately more active than Kaze, who is a delta tail (now that he's gotten bigger I'm beginning to think he may be a super delta).


----------



## Pucky21811 (Jul 31, 2011)

My RT male with a spine injury is very active and even more reactive to me than my female VT. Winnipeg doesn't seem to give me the time of day most of the time but Zamboni gets very excited over me. Then again Winnipeg is right near my dorm door so sevreral people pass by her tank everyday. But I definitely believe the shorter tails for one secondly is personality.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Phillip the big ear plakat type is a SWIMMER. He just laps all day long. However, since I put him in the 20 gallon with floating plants, I have observed him lounging at the surface among the plants.

Irving the delta tail is much slower and better suited to the 5 gallon which I why I got him. He's a meanderer (is that even a word? :lol: )


----------



## Katy (Apr 10, 2012)

Difficult call- All 15 of mine are pretty active- One of my CTs is literally the fastest fish i've ever seen- that's what made me buy him (when I swore I wouldn't get another lol). I have a VT Imhy that's also speedy, and he's got some finrot right now so his tail is really short and he's even faster than usual. My least active would have to be chrestomanci, a VT who tends to lounge all day


----------



## Katy (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh and I have a girl Cleo who jumps a good inch out of the water every time I come by her tank, so maybe I would have to list her as most active


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

I'd say Fin. He swims is circles Flaring almost _all_ the time.:roll:


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

my HMPK "echo"  though he has big ears (one is like twice the size of his head, lol)



<<<avi


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

All mine are equally active.

Keep in mind long fin bettas don't compare to the activity levels of plakats.


----------



## Cattitude (Apr 19, 2012)

Mine are all pretty active, but Armand is a little bit busier than the other two. I think it's because he is the youngest and has the shortest fins.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

im thinking of getting a plakat in the future but i cant do so until i go back down to 4 betta. ive gotten used to long full tail bettas a bit too much which is why i got into CT regardless of water hardness. theres just something just so simple looking to a regular PK that it look so cool.


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

Hard to tell. Poseidon is always eager to greet me but Rosso can be seen swimming around his tank to go flare at himself.


----------



## NealSara (May 4, 2012)

My most active Betta fish is my veil tail, Moondoggie! I've had him for about a month and I already got him to jump over hoops (over the water) and such! Look at him go! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkeGAQwSaag


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

My plakat male and VT female are probably most active and the lightest sleepers XD my CT male dosent get up till like 10 secs after light is on. Others are like 3 secs XD.


----------



## gidgeystartedit (Nov 13, 2011)

That's a hard call for me. My two females dance for me when I go near their tank and one of my males is very fast. And shy. If you look at him he'll zip away.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Would be Big Red, who is fairly young and NEVER. STOPS. MOVING. x.x The Fighter and the double tail would have to tie for second :lol: The CT finally became active, and Dally is finally active too.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Mine both never stop moving. Bowser I see sleeping sometimes but he wakes up really quick and is watching me. He's my quickest moving. He's madly in rage with the pen when I point it at him!! lol
Ludendorff is slower moving but I haven't seen him stop since he got better!! lol He loves to play tag. He'll catch my finger and bite it then I'll chase him for a sec and sometimes touch his tail. 
That video is SO amazing! What a smart fish! His neural pathways must be huge! lol not like my primal boys who only want food and war.


----------



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

My CT, definitely. All my past fish have been veils, and they were all quite docile and never spazzed about as much as my CT.


----------

